# Any idea what tunes these are?



## Mike

No hate, but these are from a cartoon. I'd appreciate any help!

The first starts at ~4:42






The second starts at ~2:36


----------



## Norse

The first one is a Menuet by Boccherini. It's basically his only well-known piece so you'll find it easily. The other one I don't know. Sounds like it could be classical, but I guess it could also have been written for the show.

Btw, there's a forum for these kinds of threads, I'm surprised it haven't been moved there.
http://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-music/


----------



## misterjones

Norse said:


> The first one is a Menuet by Boccherini. It's basically his only well-known piece so you'll find it easily.


I believe it's the third movement of his cello quintet in E major. Not sure of the number, though.


----------



## Norse

Yeah, something like that. I didn't bother looking it up since it will pop up immediately if you type in Boccherini somewhere.  It's like Pachelbel's Canon.


----------

